# how to get a cork out of a bottle--good trick!!



## graybeard (Mar 24, 2009)

*getcorkoutofbottle.wmv*
4289K Download 

beard


----------



## grothe (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, that don't seem ta work...for me anyway.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 24, 2009)

Didn't work for me either ....but maybe he's just teasing us :)


----------



## vegansbeware (Mar 24, 2009)

Didn't work for me either.


----------



## grothe (Mar 24, 2009)

Apparently we're suppose ta just smash it!!


----------



## azrocker (Mar 24, 2009)

took me to gmail


----------



## daboys (Mar 24, 2009)

Works for me.


----------



## smokyjeff (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, didn't work for me but I did get a new gmail account out of it!!


----------



## jspryor (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure if this is the same video, but it is probably similar:


----------



## alblancher (Apr 13, 2009)

Brilliant, I say   Brilliant


----------



## smokestars (Apr 13, 2009)

Too kewl of a way... 

Thanks for sharing, can't wait until the next time I have that problem... 
I will be *ready*






Don


----------

